# New 277Rls



## Marcusjolaine (Jul 12, 2014)

*2014 Keystone Outback 277RLS-*
TT, 870lbs Hitch, 7320lbs Dry, 9000lbs GVWR.


----------



## Marcusjolaine (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Love that trailer. Me and the wife are planning to upgrade if we can find a good used one, then I'll pick up a 3/4 ton GMC. How is the front for heat with that new dark nose?


----------



## Marcusjolaine (Jul 12, 2014)

sonomaguy said:


> Love that trailer. Me and the wife are planning to upgrade if we can find a good used one, then I'll pick up a 3/4 ton GMC. How is the front for heat with that new dark nose?


We really like the floor plan. It feels more casual than most. We've noticed a little bit of heat, but most of it gets trapped in the front closet.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

sonomaguy said:


> Love that trailer. Me and the wife are planning to upgrade if we can find a good used one, then I'll pick up a 3/4 ton GMC. How is the front for heat with that new dark nose?


To my surprise I've found very little difference in solar heat between our new Outback with the black front cap, and our previous Outback which was all white.


----------



## Marcusjolaine (Jul 12, 2014)

robertized said:


> Love that trailer. Me and the wife are planning to upgrade if we can find a good used one, then I'll pick up a 3/4 ton GMC. How is the front for heat with that new dark nose?


We really like the floor plan. It feels more casual than most. We've noticed a little bit of heat, but most of it gets trapped in the front closet.
[/quote]

Marcusjolaine here is what I found when we first brought home our new 2013 277RL. 

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=36114&st=0&p=436258&fromsearch=1&#entry436258

To deal with the heat problem I decided to insulate the front inside wall of out trailer. If this is more than you would like to do, I would suggest just removing the trim board over the closet and seal up this area. What you will find is the wooden framing that needs to be stuffed with fiberglass insulated and sealed over with aluminum duct tape. You will also find an open space at the top of the closet that needs to be sealed up to prevent the traped heat from the front cap compartment from entering the trailer. Good Luck.
[/quote]

Thanks for the info, I'll have to look into that solution.


----------

